# MME - MTM Entertainment Trust



## imaginator (3 August 2007)

Does anyone carry this stock?

There is an offer by Ivany Entertainment to buy its share from shareholders. I for one am not selling, neither are any of my friends. Management recomended that we sell, but can they force us to sell if we dont want to?

What will happen if we don;t take action? Will they upgrade their offer to a better price?


----------

